# Need answers please



## urbanrancher (Apr 23, 2013)

So the tub I had my chics in was pretty small so I mad this. Is it ok? It's in my basement so theres no wind. They seem to like it so far.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Look fine to me.


----------



## urbanrancher (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm worried about the heat not staying in there. Will they regulate there own body temp for say if need be? They were walkin all over now there all laying down under the lamp to sleep. Sorry it's a bad picture


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks good. They seem comfortable. If they were cold, they'd be huddled together, if they were too hot, they'd be spread out side the heat lamp's heat.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like a nice set up for them. They look perfectly content to me.


----------

